# Aus Analog mach' Digital



## mattit-jah (21. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab' seit einiger Zeit, eine alte Spiegelreflexkamera aus dem Schrank meines Vaters entkramt. Nach etwas "Einarbeitung" klappt das mit den Fotos auch recht gut. Soviel vorweg 

Ich möchte aber meine genialen *hust* Ablichtungen auch gern in digitaler Form vorliegen haben. Zwecks Homepage oder einfach mal mit einen Grafikprogramm etwas rumspielen.

Deshalb hab ich mich etwas umgeschaut (Google, hier im Forum), doch hier habe ich leider nur "alte" Threads gefunden und bei Google erschlägt einem das Angebot.

Ich hoffe nun, das ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt. 
Die erste Idee ist natürlich der Negativ/Dia - Scanner gewesen. Aber leider habe ich keine Ahnung auf was ich da achten muss. Kenn mich zwar mit Computern relativ gut aus, habe auch einen Scanner (Canon 0815 Line 320 oder so *g*), aber den nutze ich eigentlich nur für Dokumente. Zu mehr ist der glaube ich auch nicht zu gebrauchen. 
Könnt mir da welche empfehlen? Oder auf was ich unbedingt achten sollte.
Preisklasse, hmm nunja, sagen wir mal 300-400 € ist mein Limit.

Dann habe ich davon gehört, dass man Fotos bei der Drogerie deines Vertrauens "digitalisieren" lassen kann. Habe aber auch gelesen, dass es nicht so toll sein soll. Damals. Ich glaube der Beitrag war von 2005. Wisst ihr wie das heute aussieht? Ist das ne zufriedenstellende Möglichkeit?

Gibt es noch andere Alternativen?

Bleibt nur noch eins zu sagen: Falls der Thread Müll ist, zerreist ihn nicht, sondern gleich ab in die Tonne damit.

Gruß


----------



## akrite (21. April 2008)

...lass uns doch einfach mal in die Zukunft schauen, willst Du bei Analog bleiben oder auf Digital wechseln ? Für welchen Zweck sollen Deine Fotos sein , nur Web oder auch großformatige Poster ?
Wenn Du im Bereich Web und/oder max. bei DIN A4 Abzüge bleiben willst, würde ich nicht mehr in die analoge Technik investieren. Es stimmt, Du kannst Deine Dias/Negative auch heute noch digitalisieren lassen, macht aber nur bei größeren Mengen sinn.
Ansonsten spar das Geld auf eine DSLR, bist Du längerfristig besser dabei, man bedenke nur wie lange es noch entsprechende Labors geben wird, von den Kosten solcher Abzüge mal ganz schweigen - hier in der Gegend stirbt gerade ein recht profitables Labor ...


----------



## PC Heini (21. April 2008)

Nun, ich handhabe das so; Ich schick meine Analogfilme zum entwickeln und mach halt vor der Absendung noch ein Kreuz auf der Fototasche, dass ich die Aufnahmen auch auf CD will. So einfach geht das heute.
Hast Du aber ältere Aufnahmen, die noch auf Papier oder Negativen sind, so sind die heutigen Fotoscanner sicher die bessere Wahl. Da kannste vor dem abspeichern noch Korrekturen nach Deinem Belieben machen.
Im Fotolabor weiss ich es nicht, inwieweit die Korrekturen gehen.


----------



## mattit-jah (21. April 2008)

@akrite

In erster Linie soll es ein Hobby von/für mir sein. Ich möchte einfach schöne Bilder schießen. Ich dachte eben daran, sie auf meiner Homepage zu veröffenlichen. Ob ich "große" Bilder machen will weiss ich gar nicht. Bei mir trifft der so beliebte Spruch "Der Weg ist das Ziel" zu. Wie weit mich das bringen wird, weiß ich nicht.

Aber, wenn du sagst, dass die Labore rar werden, dann sollte man sich darüber schon mal Gedanken machen.


@PC Heini

Wie ist denn die Qualität der Bilder auf der CD?


----------



## PC Heini (21. April 2008)

Bisher war ich zufrieden. Die Bildqualität wird in JPEG geliefert. Da ich nicht so der Grafiker bin, reicht es für mich normalsterblichen vollkommen aus.
Es soll ja ein Hobby bleiben und Spass machen.
Aber wie schon akrite sagte, dürfte es in unabsehbarer Zeit eine Rarität werden, Filme entwickeln zu lassen.
Polaroid Filme für Sofortbildkameras werden glaub ich, schon nicht mehr hergestellt.
Aber was hiess es noch bei den Schallplatten? Also können wir noch ne Weile hoffen.


----------



## mattit-jah (21. April 2008)

Dann werd ich das mal beim nächsten vollen Film ausprobieren und mir selbst ein Bild (Wortspiel *g*) davon machen.

Für mich soll es nur ein Hobby bleiben, da ich denke, dass ich nicht sonderlich talentiert bin. Aber es macht mir Spass, immer auf der Fährte eines, für mich, schönen Bild zu sein. Vielleicht beginn ich irgendwann es etwas ernster zu sehen und kaufe mir dann eine digitale. Bis dahin knipse ich mit der analogen weiter


----------



## PC Heini (21. April 2008)

Ja, so denke ich auch. Im Moment fehlt mir echt das Geld für ne Digi Spiegelreflex. Desshalb knipse ich lieber mit meiner uralten Pentax ES II weiter. Habe unzähliges Zubehör zu dieser SUPER Analog Spiegelreflexkamera.


----------



## Lenhard (24. April 2008)

Ja, knips analog weiter! Warum auch nicht!?  Analoge Fotos haben auch einen haufen Vorteile den digitalen Gegenüber (man betrachte nur den Dynamikumfang oder die Auflösung von analogen, auserdem bekommst du immer eine gewisse Stimmung bei den analogen zustande, die du digital nur schwer imitieren kannst  - keine Frage digitale Fotos haben auch ihre Schokoseiten... wie auch immer...wenn daraus mehr als ein kleines Hobby wird, würde ich dir empfehlen einen eigenen Negativscanner zu kaufen. Die aus der Drogerie haben meistens eine recht kleine Auflösung und sind nicht wahnsinnig scharf (was in meinem Fall nicht an der Aufnahme lag).

Viel Spaß beim Fotografieren!

Lg Lenny


----------

